# pointers



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

can someone point out i havnt seen a blue print wrritten like this before can someone help me by pointing out how to figure out how may sheets are needed for this job and what i want to read to figur ethis out, i got 29 units to bid on so any help not sarcastick smart a$$ people would be greatley appriciated im on here to get info not be made fun of or anything else.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

so far in unit 101 for the kitchen i have 6 sheets for the ceiling and 3 for the sink side wall


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The image doesn't enlarge enough to read it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> can someone point out i havnt seen a blue print wrritten like this before can someone help me by pointing out how to figure out how may sheets are needed for this job and what i want to read to figur ethis out, i got 29 units to bid on so any help not sarcastick smart a$$ people would be greatley appriciated im on here to get info not be made fun of or anything else.


do a board count... room by room ... write in the # of sheets in each room. Kinda dinosaur but I feel is the safest bet


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

can i figure the sq ft for ea wall and ceiling then add them together to get tje total board for each room?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> can i figure the sq ft for ea wall and ceiling then add them together to get tje total board for each room?


 If you want to just use all 8' or 12' then yeah but tightening up your counts by using multi lengths of board will give you a leg up, besides when it is built you will walk thru and do a board count anyways so ...


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> can i figure the sq ft for ea wall and ceiling then add them together to get tje total board for each room?


That will get you total board footage


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Where are you getting supplies from? Most decent suppliers have estimators in house. I have always figured sheets myself but have let them do the last couple and checked with my sheet count. They were within 10 sheets of what I had figured. If you give them enough work they will probably walk you through the process so you can double check yourself.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

You better count it board by board and add a few sheets, or else you will eat it hard. Don't just add up square footages unless you want to be hanging 12" butts in a row on light walls because you are out of rock.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm surprised you haven't seen plans written that way before....that's the way they come, dimensioned, etc.

You can do a board count off of plans as long as you take into account that layout won't always be to your advantage. For instance, you have a 16' wall (Moore can fit his 16' trowel in there!)....you can't plan for two 12' sheets and two 4 ft. butts...you've got to plan for 3 12' sheets because more than likely that big sheet is going to need to be cut down. Lids are worse for waste, because then you're dealing with 2 ft. OC framing, and all hangers know that the framers like to put that first truss 1" out from the wall :furious:

You need to look at more than the floor plan....you need the sections, framing plan, reflected ceiling plan, interior elevations can be helpful, etc.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you have the floor plan only (and don't have access to the house to measure elevations), then you do not have enough information to give an accurate bid.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

yea all i have is the plans. It is nc and the total project is worth 5 million what it is, is theres going to be 6 buildings with 29 units some are one story some are two story. It is an housing authority type of project. I got first floor pland with every room and measurments on it. then i have a room elevation but it doesnt tell you how high the room is exactly theres like a foot to two foot gap from top of cabinets and so on. i went on 8 ft ceiling even tho odds are it is prolly more like 7 ft 6 or something. I cant find where it says the height.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

its broke down a1- a51 and halfway down it says cross sections aa and different ones. i guess i dont know completley how to read blue prints. the ones ihave bid on before were basic and simple this has a million things all over it and gets confusing.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't over complicate things for yourself. Take a break and then think about what you have to do. If you worry yourself to death your thinking will not be clear. Either pick up the phone and make a call or just use some common sense. I wouldn't worry about every sq. inch of rock in there unless you are supplying the board and hanging it. Then I would not want to miss double walls or smoke walls. Use a formula. If you don't have the experience to figure out what needs to be done then probably you don't have enough experience to do that size of a job.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

well i can figure out the rooms and how many sheets i just cant figureout on some of it where it says on the corner of a room at the top itll say 5/8 but only points to the top corner so would that be for the whole room or just the spot? i think i got an idea jut gotta figure oiut the little details now.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

this one room is 23 feet long by 16 5 in wide. I took the measurments and come up with 16 12ft sheets and 1 8 ft sheet. But there will be some extra there because i didnt take the doors or windows out but i figure its better to have to much then not enough.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds simple to understand. Again common sense Fire Rated ceilings, Fire rated walls . You do the math.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Double layer ceilings for fire/sound? Double layer common walls for fire/sound? Shear walls? Fire rated walls in stairwells?

Don't rush that bid....you will get F*^%ed.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok so i did 1 unit called 101 i came up with 80 sheets. I didnt subtract no windows or doors so there will be extra but now i just need to figure out if its all 5/8 or 1/2 or both. where would i find that info


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

another thing i just foun is a storage room outside. it says 5/8 gyp board type x exterior 1 hour rated. has an arrow at the wall in the top corner and the ceiling in the same top corner. i understand that is the wholeroom in 5/8. but what is exterior gyp board would that be mold resistant.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> another thing i just foun is a storage room outside. it says 5/8 gyp board type x exterior 1 hour rated. has an arrow at the wall in the top corner and the ceiling in the same top corner. i understand that is the wholeroom in 5/8. but what is exterior gyp board would that be mold resistant.


Exterior gyp is exterior gyp. It is moisture resistant. I don't know if it's mold resistant.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

so is just the green board then like we use in the bathrooms


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> so is just the green board then like we use in the bathrooms


No, there are many types of exterior gyp board. If a detail calls for a certain product thats what you use. USE EXT GYP!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> No, there are many types of exterior gyp board. If a detail calls for a certian product thats what you use. USE EXT GYP!


Exterior 5/8" has brown paper on both sides and the face is waxed. If it calls for that, you MUST use it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> another thing i just foun is a storage room outside. it says 5/8 gyp board type x exterior 1 hour rated. has an arrow at the wall in the top corner and the ceiling in the same top corner. i understand that is the wholeroom in 5/8. but what is exterior gyp board would that be mold resistant.


Oh man.......good luck buddy!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Just how much help do you want?????

Read the dern plans !!!!!!!!!!

Do you not know the differance in 5/8 and 5/8 type X ???

Nothing wrong with asking a question, but we ain't gonna do your homework for ya !!!!


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

yea never mind im done on these forums for a while ill come back when i can do this on my own the paint talk crew killed the spirit of being a drywaller or painter.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> yea never mind im done on these forums for a while ill come back when i can do this on my own the paint talk crew killed the spirit of being a drywaller or painter.


Man up.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The painters have been trying to kill my spirit for many moons .....BUT....I have the upper hand... When an h/o ask me ...
''who do you suggest for painting?'' I only remember the good ones that were kind to me..:yes:


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok on a commercial job is it about 3% they set aside for drywalling expenses. and 3% for painting expenses.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

read the captains post

Theres one thing with helping someone, but what your asking for, is for someone to do your job for you.

Are there a lot of guys on this site who can price that job for you......... yes, but it is work, and work equates to $$$$$$$$$$$

Sorry, and I mean that, but your asking for a lot


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> yea never mind im done on these forums for a while ill come back when i can do this on my own the paint talk crew killed the spirit of being a drywaller or painter.


No one is trying to kill your spirit dude, but I think perhaps some of these folks might be trying to give you a reality check. I see it this way....you bid the paint, and sub out the drywall bid. Tack a little on for yourself, everybody wins. I just think you might be in over your head, and you might want to pay attention to what the professionals are telling you and what exactly they're ribbing you about....it might save you one very big, expensive headache.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Never bid something that you don't completely understand. I guarantee if you don't understand EVERYTHING on the plans, YOU ARE GONNA LOSE YOUR ASZZZZ


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Never bid something that you don't completely understand. I guarantee if you don't understand EVERYTHING on the plans, YOU ARE GONNA LOSE YOUR ASZZZZ


 When you get into commercial estimating sometimes it can be a little more difficult that is a given, but don't give the excuse of not understanding the print because all you have to do is pick up the phone and make a call to whoever you are bidding for and get the straight answers. Sometimes if it is something small you don't understand just go with your gut feeling and instincts over time that's what its all about anyway. Experience over time on bidding will teach you this.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> When you get into commercial estimating sometimes it can be a little more difficult that is a given, but don't give the excuse of not understanding the print because all you have to do is pick up the phone and make a call to whoever you are bidding for and get the straight answers. Sometimes if it is something small you don't understand just go with your gut feeling and instincts over time that's what its all about anyway. Experience over time on bidding will teach you this.


 
start on smaller jobs with simpler drawings and work your way up. There is a lot to know on a given project. Plans, specifications, addendums. Is it a government job that requires extra pay for certain trades(davis bacon.)

When I started out, I may have "thought" i had everything covered without knowing I was missing something. Sometimes, not everything is shown on the architectural pages. Might find drywall draft stops on the mechanical pages or find out there is a (2) hour rated fire wall that wasn't labeled as such on the A pages, but might have shown on the code pages. Lots of stuff. And lots of different architects that draw and note plans in different ways.

The "drywall package" for commercial usually includes metal stud framing, drywall, acoustical ceilings....and sometimes, EIFS, wood blocking, wall panels and more.


----------

